# Anyone Know how to {Multi-Slot} for F2L?



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey everybody, I'm just wondering if anyone knows how to multi-slot and can teach me ( I found out about it at like.. cubeloop.com or something )

The method seems very fast and I really want to learn it, but it's way too difficult. So can anyone show me how to learn multi-slotting?


----------



## Jack (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't know how to multislot, but I don't know if there is any other way than just to learn the algorithms shown on the site you mentioned.


----------



## csfield (Jul 11, 2007)

Any algorithm that effects 2 slots can be used to multislot. Take any "adjacent slot" or "open slot" algorithm and the special case is the one that solves both slots. I don't think it's worth practicing specifically to learn multislotting. The way it works is eventually your looking ahead will get good enough that you will be able to recognize when inserting one pair sets up another. The stuff on Cubeloop is pretty good, but most of the cases aren't worth knowing, because it's what you were going to do anyway (i.e. the obvious insertion sets up another pair). However, the cases with an initial L turn before the insertion are definitely worth looking at.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 11, 2007)

> I don't think it's worth practicing specifically to learn multislotting.


 I agree to some extent. I don't recomend to learn (study) multislotting before your F2L is really fluent and you are in the 14-18 sec interval (for the whole cube). Focusing on fluency in F2L, empty slots, solving from all sides, OLL and PLL is better



> The way it works is eventually your looking ahead will get good enough that you will be able to recognize when inserting one pair sets up another.


 And this will come naturally when your F2L is fast and fluent



> The stuff on Cubeloop is pretty good


Thanks 


> but most of the cases aren't worth knowing, because it's what you were going to do anyway (i.e. the obvious insertion sets up another pair).


 What??? 



> However, the cases with an initial L turn before the insertion are definitely worth looking at.


 Dito, start with these. I must agree that I don't even know 20% of the cases yet. I find them very hard to recognize. But then, I haven't practised as much on multislotting so far (see my first quote, I'm still there learning F2L fluency)

May I ask a question, how many find my "empty slot" and "pieces stuck in another slot" cases usefull? This is where my F2L practice lies right now.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 12, 2007)

I've also been interested in multi-slotting for a while now. I don't think I would have any practical use for it now because of ZBF2L, unless I wanted to learn how to multi-slot and orient LL edges. >_> Talk about a headache...

I think it is a very useful method, specifically for pairs 3 and 4. Recognition isn't so bad once you get to this point. The only downfall I would see to using this is that there isn't a case for every possible pair. This means you have a two part recognition: first you find out if it is a case you can do or not, and then you either finish with standard Fridrich F2L or apply the correct alg for multi-slotting. I really don't like using two part recognition for anything. It forces you to change your mindset during the solve rather than being focused on what multi-slot case is going to come up the whole time. I do think that it would be a very useful set of algs to know though. I even think you could use and apply VH techniques to those algs: pair up the 3rd pair and then see what multi-slot case you have for pairs 3 and 4. But again, I would rather there be an alg for every possible case this way.

It is definitely something I am interested in learning, but it would be really pointless for me to do so at this point since I am using ZBF2L.

By the way, I had never even heard of cubeloop.com before, but it is a very cool site! The flash intro was really cool, and there is a lot of useful information on there, especially with multi-slotting. It's definitely one of my new favorite speedcubing sites


----------



## csfield (Jul 13, 2007)

Dennis said:


> May I ask a question, how many find my "empty slot" and "pieces stuck in another slot" cases usefull? This is where my F2L practice lies right now.



I like them, but I suggest you point out which ones are no different (i.e. have no useful open slot optimizations). If I remember correctly, a lot of your algorithms listed there are the standard cases and don't actually even affect 2 slots. If you have time, you might want to go through Gungz' F2L shortcuts and incorporate those into your page. A lot of people don't use his page (http://4none.goodmeet.net/909-tt) because it's in Korean.


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, I wish I could read Korean. What do Gungz's F2L short cuts consist of? Can someone translate them or something?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll attempt to translate them when I get home and have my dictionary. >_>

Could someone link the pages in question? I can get started now and check later.


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 14, 2007)

I dunno. It's the F2L shortcuts that are located somewhere on the page that csfield linked to above. I can't even navigate the site since it is about 80% korean.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll try finding it this weekend and hopefully finish translating by mid-next week.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 16, 2007)

csfield said:


> I like them, but I suggest you point out which ones are no different (i.e. have no useful open slot optimizations). If I remember correctly, a lot of your algorithms listed there are the standard cases and don't actually even affect 2 slots. If you have time, you might want to go through Gungz' F2L shortcuts and incorporate those into your page. A lot of people don't use his page (http://4none.goodmeet.net/909-tt) because it's in Korean.



Yes that's correct. A few of the standard F2L algorithms are already optimal (at least the one's I use) and have no effect on empty slots. But I wanted to list all the possible cases.
I will definately go over Gungz' list of F2L shortcuts (especially now since it will close down in a few weeks)


----------



## peterbone (Jan 25, 2011)

Dennis said:


> Yes that's correct. A few of the standard F2L algorithms are already optimal (at least the one's I use) and have no effect on empty slots. But I wanted to list all the possible cases.
> I will definately go over Gungz' list of F2L shortcuts (especially now since it will close down in a few weeks)


 
Your list of empty slot cases is just what I was looking for. I understand you wanting to put in all the cases but maybe you could identify what ones are actually useful (by putting them in bold or something). Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't have any real problem with this as long as you're contributing, but you do know that was an epic bump right?


----------



## peterbone (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, I do now but not when I wrote it. Sorry about that. My point still stands though.


----------

